
Hackers utterly bork VFMail's US service for no clear reason - steini
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3070903/vfmail-hacked
======
LinuxBender
That is an excellent example of why only having backups on live machines is a
major risk. Malicious actors and inept automation can wipe your company from
existence. Disaster recovery won't help if the automation or malicious actors
can reach it. I would suggest that tape backups with a vaulting policy would
have saved them.

